# Nurishment - Good or Bad



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Hi , i love drinking nurishments when i get hungry in the evening , are these bad for you ? Ie : calories wise ? They are the basic servings .

Energy/Kcal : 1726/412

Protien : 21.0

Carbs : 55.9

Fat : 11.3

Fibre : nil

Sodium :0.3


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Ok if you are really stuck but pretty aweful otherwise, those 55g of carbs are all sugar! Its designed like Lucozade in a milkshake, as kind of a replenishment drink, its almost useless as an MRP and full of junk.

SD


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

So crap then , and stop drinking them yeah


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yep agree with SportsDr they are liquid junk in my opinion


----------

